# Ag Tires or R4 Tires For Kubota L-3800HST



## don-tn (Feb 8, 2012)

I am getting ready to purchase an L-3800HST. Should I get the R-4 Industrial Tires or the Ag Tires. I will be using a box blade alot for maintaining the driveway. I will also be moving manure from my horses. I will also be bushogging my 15 acres. My property is very hilly and I want to get the proper tires. I am going to fill the rear tires with liquid to help with weight.

Which do you recommend R4 or Ag Tires for my situation?


----------



## jbrumberg (Dec 5, 2011)

There is no "perfect" tire style, each tire type has its advantages and disadvantages. It's a trade-off. There is an interesting article titled "Choosing the Right Tire" by Kenneth Brodbeck, 2004. It's pretty comprehensive. IMHO if traction is your priority- R-1's (but they can sideslip on slopes), FEL work and mowing- R-4's, brushhogging slopes- R-1's, driveway work- probably R-4's, dirtwork- R-1's, mud- R-1's (forward- good/reverse- not so good), punture resistance- R-4's, snow- toss up, ice- toss up.

Have you considered rear blade as well for driveway maintenance?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

If you run R4's than decide you want rear tire chains there could be added cost of spacers..there not cheap.

AG are good for rough and need traction work,R4's not as much damage to land also easier in FEL work.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

canaragensets said:


> Power Generator Rentals: When Are They Necessary?
> 
> Power generator rentals have at least three uses: to provide power when commercial electricity is unavailable, to provide power when commercial electricity is difficult to supply, and to temporarily replace a facility's regular generator.
> 
> For mo info log on to http://canaragensets.com


What has this got to do with tires? Take your dumb a$$ to another site to spam. We talk tractors here moron


----------

